# 69 GTO High Torque starter not starting whem hot



## Sanchito75 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi All,
I'm new to this forum and also new to maintaining my 60 GTO Judge! I've recently acquired from family and after doing some research about starter challenges saw that a High Torque starter was a good investment especially here in the Texas heat. I purchased it from HiTorque dot com. During the winter I seem to be ok and can start the car after driving it for about 30 mts. In the summertime it's a different story and I have to really let the car cool down as my guess is that the clinoid is extremely hot. Are there any other recommendation from anyone that would enable this car to handle the summer heat or perhaps a better starter? The starter type is IMI-108N 1.4kW. I have mostly a stock 400 RAM AIR 4BBL engine. 

Appreciate any help anyone can provide!
More info on the starter is here. IMI-108 Gear Reduction Starter Motor Chevrolet


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Search the forum for hot start problems, I did it all and had a jumper wire from the S terminal that I would touch to the + side of the battery when I got the clicky clicky.
After 3 starters I finally went with a McRobb mini and rotated the solenoid to the bottom next to the oil pan and haven't had the problem since.

RobbMc Performance Products - Pontiac Starter


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

^ Defintely.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

On all the GTO's I've had this problem with for the past 40 or so years, it was the wiring to the starter that was the problem. Not the starter. I run stock starters in 110 degree Fresno heat with no problems. The only thing overheated and melting down is me, at those temps!


----------



## Frank R (Nov 25, 2016)

I had the same problem with my 68. It would start fine when cold but really labor during a hot start. My problem ended up being the battery. Have a load test done before you change starters. Another thing to check are the ground straps. Make sure they are all connected.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

I had hot start problems for years on my '67. Went to high torque mini-starter, but also went to "2" gauge battery cables. Nary a problem since. 8 years ago?


----------

